# Gruppe in Regensburg gesucht



## kdschneider (22. April 2022)

Servus,
ich grabe nach langer Corona-Pause mein Bike wieder aus. Bisher war ich in Mariaort immer allein unterwegs. Das macht zwar Laune, aber irgendwann ist da auch die Luft raus. 
Gibt es hier eine Gruppe, der ich mich mal anschließen könnte? Oder vielleicht auch jemanden dem es genauso geht. Dann könnten wir auch mal zu zweit los.


----------



## scratch_a (22. April 2022)

Kannst es mal bei der DIMB IG Regensburg versuchen









						Wir sind hier am Arbeiten
					

Zur Zeit machen wir hier ein Re-Design / Update auf der Seite. Das kann noch etwas dauern!. Informationen zu unseren Veranstaltungen sind weiterhin über Facebook und/oder Instagram zu finden. Facebook - Instagram Bei weiteren Fragen, Anregungen, Kritiken und mehr?, könnt Ihr uns auch per E-Mail...




					www.dimb-ig-regensburg.de
				











						DIMB IG Regensburg
					

DIMB IG Regensburg, Regensburg. Gefällt 454 Mal · 46 Personen sprechen darüber · 1 Person war hier. Facebook-Seite der Interessengemeinschaft (IG) Regensburg der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike...




					www.facebook.com
				





			https://www.instagram.com/dimb.regensburg/
		


Vielleicht kommst ja zumindest dadurch in die ein oder andere Gruppe. Wir hatten vor 2 Wochen dort einen Outdoor-Erstehilfekurs. Es waren zwar nur 2 von ihnen dabei, aber die waren sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix9751 (23. April 2022)

Servus, ich bin neu in Regensburg und suche auch noch eine Gruppe zum Biken. Leider ist momentan mein Hinterrad in der Werkstatt, also wird es allzu spontan noch nichts. Wenn allerdings alles gerichtet ist, wäre ich hochmotiviert!
Grüße Felix


----------



## b3da (25. April 2022)

schau doch mal bei den loose riders vorbei…








						Home
					

MTB Verein Mit über 150 Mitgliedern sind wir der größte Mountainbike Verein im Bereich Enduro, Gravity, Freeride und Downhill in Regensburg und Umgebung. Sei dabei und werde ein Teil von uns! Du bist bei uns richtig, wenn:• Du Teil einer aktiven Truppe sein willst• Du gerne auf den Regensburger...



					www.loose-riders-regensburg.de


----------



## walterkeller (25. Mai 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Kannst es mal bei der DIMB IG Regensburg versuchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt seh ich es erst ;-) danke für die Blumen! Dito!


----------



## scratch_a (25. Mai 2022)

Ja, du bist anscheinend zu wenig hier unterwegs


----------



## Grafi_91 (21. Juli 2022)

Hallo, ich komme vom Landkreis Regensburg (Donaustauf) bin 31 fahr gerne am Bikepark und Enduro. Würde mich freuen wenn sich wer meldet. Weil immer alleine zu fahren bockt sich auch ned so.


----------



## Ninaldo (11. August 2022)

Abend,
komme zwar aus Landshut aber villt könnte man sich ja am Geißkopf mal treffen.


----------



## Grafi_91 (11. August 2022)

Ninaldo schrieb:


> Abend,
> komme zwar aus Landshut aber villt könnte man sich ja am Geißkopf mal treffen.


Perfekt ja gerne


----------

